# Layout Critique #18 (Agus Po)



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

*I'll also be taking ADA/Amano/AGA layout suggestions to post here. Just PM me on which tank you would like to see here.*

Aquarium:

















Tank size: 120 x 42 x 54 cm (47 x 17 x 21 in)
Tank volume: 249L (66 gallons)
Lighting: 220w PC Fluorescent
Plants: Java Fern (Narrow Leaf), Anubias barteri var. nana, Glossotigma elatinoides
Fish: Cardinal Tetra, Neon Rainbow, Ottocinclus, SAEs

More information on this aquascape can be found here:

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2003.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=24

The ADA bases its decisions on the following: creativity, composition, fish choice, creation of natural atmosphere, aquarium condition, and viability):

1) Does the aquascape make an original creative impression to the viewers?

2) Is the aquascape composed well (is there compositional balance within the aquascape)?

3) Are the aquatic plants appropriately positioned within the aquascape? Does the balance exist in the colors and shapes of the plants used?

4) Do you feel harmony between the fish and the aquarium layout?

5) Is the aquascape laid out well making a natural looking atmosphere?

Some questions of my own:

1) What compositional rules does this layout follow? Which compositional rules does it break?

2) What are the main elements in this layout? How do they work together harmoniously (or unharmoniously)?

3) What type of atmosphere/impression does this layout seem to create for the viewer?

*Just questions to help aid discussion. However, discussion can head in directions that have nothing to do with the above questions (but still relate to the above aquascape).*

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have to say that this was one of my top picks for the AGA year it was entered in. It was actually the tank that started me off on my "green tanks" given how all my others had plenty of red.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

This garden seems reminiscent of a surrealist painting such as a Rene Magritte. The bushes are stereotypically shaped and seemingly mysterious hiding places, the textures are lush and exotic somewhat like a jungle clearing as in a painting by Henri Rouseau.

(If the photos were better, I believe the viewer would enjoy this presentation even more).

The number 3 seems to come up explicitly and implicitly: 3 large bushes; 3 mid-sized plants; 3 phases - fore- mid- back-ground (also low- mid- and upper-level). The eye can be drawn around in various circles.

The colour green is varied. I remember teaching a class in Northern China in a university and thinking how odd it is that casual viewers tend to think that Chinese hair is all black. In fact, when you open your eyes and look, it is quite varied in colour. The same goes for greens. There can be many undertones and subtle hues to 'green.'

If the photo was a little better (photography being another art in itself; how many skills does the successful aquarist designer have to master?) I believe the Cardinals and M. praecox would look splendid in subtle contrast to the darker greens.

The truth is stranger than fiction: this design looks natural to me.

There is a nice off-centre look to the foreground - somewhat akin to a stage in moonlight.

A memorable and inspiring aquatic garden composed with just a few elements each of which is done very well.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Agus' tanks are some of the best green only setups I've ever seen. The Glosso in this picture is just slightly unruly, but otherwise it's just about perfect.


----------

